# Chapman Question



## SD Grad (Apr 14, 2008)

I have a question for any Chapman students who might know about this:

I read that students could study abroad by going to Cannes. Does anyone know how that works, who can go, if it costs extra, etc.?  Thanks very much!


----------



## Winterreverie (Apr 15, 2008)

its an application process and does cost extra.


----------

